# New Listing for some Aristo U25's in the Classifieds



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just listed some good deals on locos in the Classifieds.....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
do you have any littl critters or 040 thats dead, used for push toys?


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, Are you thinking buy 2 U25B from Stan then kitbashed building a U33C you dream about?


----------

